

Technology + Fitness = Love - brandontreb
http://brandontreb.com/technology-fitness/

======
yummyfajitas
Some people, when confronted with a problem with their fitness levels, think
"I know, I'll install some iPhone apps." Now they have two problems.

(I couldn't resist that one. )

That said, it's absolutely a great idea to track your exercise program. I go
the dinosaur route and use emacs to edit a file called "exercise.org". Once
your plan is laid out, it's very easy to push yourself _each workout_ by
marginally increasing things each session (or every two sessions, or
whatever).

Even more importantly, careful notes help you notice patterns. I recently
observed that deadlift -> lower back pain.

------
d_mcgraw
Anyone use anything else to track fitness? I'm looking at Nike+ for running.
Anyone with experience using it?

